# Avoid going for Asus Laptops



## sunzeal (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi

I just got a new Asus laptop for 48,000/- and the screen got break suddenly from inside suddenly when i was on my email.

*i43.tinypic.com/2e30llk.jpg
*i44.tinypic.com/14ccuvr.jpg


Now they say that it is caused due to physical damage however it is not.

Its just caused due to their cheap quality screens.

*New Screen = 18,000/-  ( WTF.!!!!!! )) - SUCH A LOOT*

Their are various other cases similar to me where screen breaks automatically.

Check this out : 

I was using my Asus 1000H and the screen cracked...? - EeeUser Forum


I Brought ASUS laptop just a month back and i forced my DAD to go for ASUS rather than Dell. Now my Dad is HELL Shouting at me on why did i go for ASUS rather than Dell  and i din't have any answer 


So please guys, don't go for ASUS

*i.lulzimg.com/6ff3cda004.jpg


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

so sorry for you brother.

and I mean it.
It is very very uncommon.


But I strongly suspect the pics.
If my eyes are allright I suspect some opengl software might have been used.


----------



## sunzeal (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

indeed 

However their is a crack below that patch too, but crack is only visible if screen is turned off or if you look very closely, can't see it directly.

It might be uncommon among laptops but in Asus tons of people are facing such problems 

After so many years i brought my first laptop for my project and in just 1 month its all gone, i can't afford 18,000 Rs just after spending 50,000 for laptop 

Well, i think we should always go for trusted brand


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

Really unlucky there.



Freedom.Forever said:


> But I strongly suspect the pics.
> If my eyes are allright *I suspect some opengl software might have been used.*





what do you mean by that?


----------



## sunzeal (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

*i.lulzimg.com/6ff3cda004.jpg


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

I am pretty sure the laptop you brought at some point of time faced certain physical damage / abuse at the hands of the retailer or agency you brought it from. In any case, Asus has a 1 year global warranty. Why are they charging you 18k for the screen?


----------



## sunzeal (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*



sdmaverick said:


> I am pretty sure the laptop you brought at some point of time faced certain physical damage / abuse at the hands of the retailer or agency you brought it from. In any case, Asus has a 1 year global warranty. Why are they charging you 18k for the screen?



its like, they say that thing caused is due to the external physical damage and its not manufacturing defect.

So i asked them to give me written statement saying : " All 100% of those problems caused are due to physical damage caused by users and it can never be Manufacturing Defect " which they refused.

And this problem caused is caused with many other people ( as mentioned in the link posted above ), the screen cracks automatically, i don't know why but lot of people face it, i think its due to cheap quality displays and that's how they manage to lower the price.

My dad uses Acer laptop from past 4 years and till date their is absolutely no problem till now.

While my Asus screen = gone in just 1 month.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

*@sunzeal*

Try creating a thread here: *Service and RMA watch - Digit Technology Discussion Forum* Do read the [Read me] thread.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*



ico said:


> Really unlucky there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just zoom on the broken part and tell me do you see some unusual refraction, smudge or blur being used in first pic and brush in second or tell me I'm wrong.

reddragon show your FMT skills, we have an autopsy here.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*



Freedom.Forever said:


> just zoom on the broken part and tell me do you see some unusual refraction, smudge or blur being used in first pic and brush in second or tell me I'm wrong.


yea, that's fine. But what relation does it have with OpenGL?


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

Let's ignore it. Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> But I strongly suspect the pics.
> If my eyes are allright I suspect some opengl software might have been used.



We all are sorry!!
But WTF was that with opengl??!!!
BTW it is FSM(forensic & state medicine)which deals with post mortem.

Comeing back to the topic,this is unfortunate but not that rare.
I have not seen anything like that,but there was a long thread about spontaneous cracking of Macbook Air's screen in Macrumour forums.


----------



## prvprv (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

^^ does Apple replace the screen for free in those cases if we have AppleCare Protection Plan?


----------



## sunzeal (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*



prvprv said:


> ^^ does Apple replace the screen for free in those cases if we have AppleCare Protection Plan?



yep, people have got replacement's.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

Amazon.com: ASUS U52F LAPTOP LCD SCREEN 15.6" WXGA HD LED DIODE (SUBSTITUTE REPLACEMENT LCD SCREEN ONLY. NOT A LAPTOP ): Electronics

this will give a rough estimate about cost of the screen, it says rs. 3352 for (some other model of Asus) 15.6 inch in US 
AFAIK
even if we see in indian scene the price can NEVER exceed 9k

they are asking for double.
OP didnt specify the model no. assuming that he has a K53SV:

Laptop LCD screen for ASUS *K53SV* HD display 15.6" LED new | eBay
here's the Indian link for Rs. 5,628.42


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

prvprv said:


> ^^ does Apple replace the screen for free in those cases if we have AppleCare Protection Plan?



Ofcourse they did!!
They are extremely generous if you are polite to them.
People are still getting even the dicontinued white macbooks as replacements if cracked spontaneously.
I have seen a guy dropped his MBP from a table twice(Saturday evening syndrome)the hdd broke...two small bumps could be seen easily...Apple replaced the drive in 48 hours...no question asked.
I tore my Magesafe twice...replaced for free...no question asked,once in India even!


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> Amazon.com: ASUS U52F LAPTOP LCD SCREEN 15.6" WXGA HD LED DIODE (SUBSTITUTE REPLACEMENT LCD SCREEN ONLY. NOT A LAPTOP ): Electronics
> 
> this will give a rough estimate about cost of the screen, it says rs. 3352 for (some other model of Asus) 15.6 inch in US
> AFAIK
> ...


Be thankful!Sony or Apple do charge 4-5 times if they are convinced it is user induced!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*



red dragon said:


> Be thankful!Sony or Apple do charge 4-5 times if they are convinced it is user induced!





You're making me scared as I own a Sony now.


----------



## prvprv (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

^^ 
same with me. Will be getting a MBP next month


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

Macbooks = the only laptops to get.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

^Not justified.


----------



## Anish (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*



Spoiler



Once my Thinkpad screen started flickering. (I've posted a thread regarding that here). They replaced the lcd free of cost.
One of my friend bought a lenovo laptop(on my recommendation) His screen too broke suddenly similar to yours. but in the center of the screen, He asked my help.. all i did is phoned and convinced the customer care. They replaced it for free.


*
May be you must give them a written statement and if they did not respond, then write to digit about it. I've read a couple articles where digit helped such customer woes.*


----------



## buddyram (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Prevent going for Asus Laptops*

very unfortunate
probably a better cross-checking while purchasing from the retailer would have saved you!(who would have guess it na?!)

acer => a rough & tough product, i like it


----------



## red dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You're making me scared as I own a Sony now.



Don't be! 
But do buy the extended warranty. 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Don't be?
> But do buy the extended warranty.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2



I'm not sir 

I have already bought extended warranty.  But I miss something like Dell's _CompleteCover_.


----------



## prvprv (Jan 22, 2012)

Dell's CompleteCover(INR ~7k) = Apple's Protection Plan(INR ~14k)
This makes them Number 1 choice to buy (for me).
Thats why I will be getting a Dell inspiron 15R and Apple MBP MD313 next week


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

^I won't buy inspiron even if Dell gives CC for free.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2012)

^^^
Even I agree with you on that,
There far better model in market than inspiron and that too at a lower price.
Even sony has come up with some good laptops with affordable price tags(E series)
And now a days dell is giving refurbished spare parts in complete cover/warranty i.e. when your laptop breaks or some problem occurs they don't provide new spare parts, all the parts are refurbished.My friend has got complete cover for his isnpiron lappy and after getting replaced some of his old parts with the new ones he is facing a lot of problem,the result is he has got it replaced a couple of times but still some or the other problem comes or still remains


----------



## prvprv (Jan 22, 2012)

@dashing.sujay @aroraanant
Dell and HP are only brands providing Complete cover pacage
so can I go for HP instead of dell?


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 22, 2012)

I will only buy HP compared to dell(wont even think)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

prvprv said:


> @dashing.sujay @aroraanant
> Dell and HP are only brands providing Complete cover pacage
> so can I go for HP instead of dell?



HP gives CC? IDK about it. But Dell over HP anyday. (in med to high range).



Freedom.Forever said:


> I will only buy HP compared to dell(wont even think)



Care to explain why?


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

Stop de-railing the thread.

OP can give updates regarding his issue here - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...p-cheap-quality-loot-after-sales-service.html*

Closing.


----------

